# Project crummy



## jrcat (Apr 29, 2013)

I will start of by describing my truck. It is a 2000 Ford f 350 superduty 4x4 DRW 7.3 power poke. I bought this truck for one reason ....it has the 6 speed manual trans. I was recently in an accident with it (some lady tried to pass me on a double solid line in an intersection while I was making a left hand turn).. I had intended to fix this truck up but not this soon. In a way I was hoping for it to be totalled but the insurance company said no. So I am now doing some major overhaul. Because the wreck amshed up the front end and bent some steering parts I pulled the front clip and all of the tie rods and drag link then I decided to fix the dreaded 7.3 power stroke rusty oil pan. So I pulled the engine and pressure washed it and the engine compartment (325,000 miles and 13 yrs of road scrugg). I then installed a new oil pan, 2 injectors all 8 glow plugs and now Im waiting on a new clutch. 

So in the mean time I replaced the steering components and ball joints and u-joints in the front axles and installed new calipers and rotors and brake pads. I also removed the well rusted box and pressure washed the frame. Now Im going to paint the frame run new brake lines. I have a nice moritz flat bed I am going to put on it. And almost forgot ... a new 4" turbo back exhaust. 

Here is some pics from the wreck.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 29, 2013)

I will take some pics of my progress so far tomorrow.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice project! 

I have a 2000 F250 that I will do the same thing to once I'm set up to do so. 

Looking forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 30, 2013)

Update on project crummy. I cleaned and painted the frame and hung the new exhaust today. Also cleaned up the engine compartment some. I pick up the new clutch tomorrow at least. Then I can put the engine back in and hopefully test run it.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Those 6 speeds are great aint they. While you got it apart put a 5 inch straight pipe on it.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 30, 2013)

you mentioned something about a " rusted box". If you are talking about the steering box, well, after a hit that bends the center link I would think the steering box could be damaged. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## jrcat (May 1, 2013)

Rusted truck box lol. The steering box still has the black paint from the factory on it...after I washed off the 3 inches of grease ,grime and science experiment that was on it lol.


----------



## Blazin (May 1, 2013)

'00 Ferd in NY, can't be any cab corners or rockers left on it. I'll put 50 on that


----------



## jrcat (May 1, 2013)

Blazin said:


> '00 Ferd in NY, can't be any cab corners or rockers left on it. I'll put 50 on that



Rockers yes cab corners no lol those are sitting in a box in my garage lol inner and outer cab corners . and 2 lower door skins. I was going to get 2 doors but the junk yards are cohoots with the banks ....cause thats how much money it takes to get a pair of doors


----------



## jrcat (May 1, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Those 6 speeds are great aint they. While you got it apart put a 5 inch straight pipe on it.



4" straight is plenty enough ... all tucked under the truck like it should be. None of this stack stuff lol. I bought a magnaflow exhaust for it.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (May 1, 2013)

jrcat said:


> 4" straight is plenty enough ... all tucked under the truck like it should be. None of this stack stuff lol. I bought a magnaflow exhaust for it.



Aint gotta have a stack just something you can feel in your chest and the neighbors know that you are home.


----------



## jrcat (May 1, 2013)

The cool thing about trucks in general... they are rebuildable. It may be cost prohibitive lol but it can be done.Guys in my area do it a lot. especially heavy trucks. I can get a reman engine and trans and put clean not rusted body parts on my truck for less than I can buy a new or newer truck for. I looked at 3 f 350 super duty crew cabs with 6.0 power chokes all with 6 spds and all had around 90,000 on them and they were all in the $22,000 to $25,000 mark. Thats just stupid ...especially for a less than reliable engine. The 7.3 power strokes will run forever.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (May 1, 2013)

jrcat said:


> The cool thing about trucks in general... they are rebuildable. It may be cost prohibitive lol but it can be done.Guys in my area do it a lot. especially heavy trucks. I can get a reman engine and trans and put clean not rusted body parts on my truck for less than I can buy a new or newer truck for. I looked at 3 f 350 super duty crew cabs with 6.0 power chokes all with 6 spds and all had around 90,000 on them and they were all in the $22,000 to $25,000 mark. Thats just stupid ...especially for a less than reliable engine. The 7.3 power strokes will run forever.



Why fix it if it aint broke, keep on truckin.


----------



## jrcat (May 2, 2013)

Project crummy update 5/2/13 new clutch is on and 1 new injector and all 8 glow plugs are done. It is ready to go back in the truck now. Pics will come soon.


----------



## jrcat (May 5, 2013)

Engine is back in ...that was fun ..turn,twist,jerk and pull and some cussing ....then it slipped right into place... I often wonder if this can be done without cussing and bleeding knuckles .......:bang:


----------



## jrcat (May 6, 2013)

It's alive!!!! but still has an oil leak ...coming from the rear main seal. hopefully it will seal itself back up it never leaked before. It runs like a scalded dog. Sounds good too with the exhaust exiting where it should. Blew a power steering line ...of course its the cheap line but the parts store has to order it and it wont be here for 2 days.


----------



## jrcat (May 6, 2013)

I have thie feeling I am going to be chasing rusty lines for a while.....Oh the wonders of NY state...salt salt and more salt.More to come .....


----------



## jrcat (May 6, 2013)

Dang droid razor...it gets hot then it wont let me do anything. I took more pics today and I cant get to them.


----------



## jrcat (May 6, 2013)

Some pics


----------



## jrcat (May 9, 2013)

Took it out for a test run this afternoon.....still seems to have a miss at idle. I really need to put 8 new injectors in it and be done messing around.


----------



## jrcat (May 9, 2013)

Some pics


----------



## jrcat (May 9, 2013)

Oh and the oil leak stopped. might have something to do with be 2 quarts over full.


----------



## epicklein22 (May 9, 2013)

Send those injectors off to Jim at Rosewood Diesel. He specializes in rebuilding 7.3 injectors. I've had 2 sets done by him and know of countless others that have used him. $500 if you don't need any nozzles and such. Beats the price of new and the rebuilt ones are done with great quality. How many miles are on your injectors?

I have a 99 f250 7.3 that I've been wrenching on since February. I bought it off my work, it wouldn't cold start. New relay, rebuilt rosewood injectors fixed that. I then had the front end redone by my buddy. Almost 2k worth of parts including 2 new tires up front. Then I put a clutch in it and a slave cylinder. Still need a door latch and my passenger window worked on. Also have a check engine light messing with me. Then it's finding a good used bed and having some body work done. It never ends!


----------



## jrcat (May 12, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Goose IBEW (May 30, 2013)

Nice truck you got there. I am a believer in putting money into the older Fords. I will take anything 1983-2003/7.3. It seems like the new rigs are more trouble than they are worth. I am running a 1991 crew cab 4x4 IDI, with a 5 speed. Most say its too old but it does everything I want of it......especially the starting every morning part. With the ATS turbo, I'm making more power than a stock 7.3 'stroke so I can't complain too much. Good luck, keep the pics coming.


----------

